# Looking for job on Visa 482 for my spouse



## abhi007rocks (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi All,

My wife and I have visa 482. I already have the job as my company has sponsored visa for me and my wife.

Please suggest some job websites/consultant names for visa 482. She has no work restrictions.

Looking for IT (Software engineer) jobs


----------

